# CBDs



## OldHippieChick (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been reading on CBDs and edibles for medical use. I read somewhere recently that in preparing edibles, THC burns off at a relatively low temp leaving the CBDs. So does this mean in theory that you can actually cook all THC out and end up with all CBDs? I'm just tweeking on that idea and wondering if you consumed only CBDs, would you be able to pass a urine test then? Aren't they testing for THC only? I was thinking about this for people who strictly consume for medical reasons and have to take employment drug tests... anybody have feedback?


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2011)

Well urine and hair tests don't measure THC directly, they measure their metabolites. And while THC and CBD are different chemically, their metabolites are so similar that they both show up in tests.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 11, 2011)

bummer---sometimes the truth can be painful---good info *umbra*---:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah bummer, but I appreciate the fast info Unbra.


----------

